# Bax's Boomin' Biker Babe Bomb



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Secretly, I've wished for this day ...









My very own hot biker chick photo!

To safeguard her arrival, Bax sent a heavy duty assortment of bodyguards:

'00 Partagas Partagas #1
'00 Punch RS 11
'08 HdM Epicure #2
'00 Boli Corona Extra
'00 Punch Double Corona

Thanks, Tim ... I'm logging off for a bit now so I can take care of something. It's probably be quick.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh man, Punch DC's. I bet those are fantastic. Enjoy.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice! Way to :sl Vin. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Great hit! It would appear that she travled well protected.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice hit.:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice guards and definately a nice pic! Dont ruine her on the first date Vin!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

massphatness said:


> Thanks, Tim ... I'm logging off for a bit now so I can take care of something. It's probably be quick.


You're still gone, good deal Vin!! :r

Nice hit, Tim! :tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> You're still gone, good deal Vin!! :r


Is Vin still :sl the







? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CBI_2 said:


> Is Vin still :sl the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bat? 

:r :r :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The _*bat*_?
> 
> :r :r :r


:r Actually it is a vampire monkey but I see where it looks like a bat now that you mention it.


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

man what a sweet hit!!:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CBI_2 said:


> :r Actually it is a vampire monkey but I see where it looks like a bat now that you mention it.


Vampire monkey?? Is it female?


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sweet hit and all of those sticks make me want to :dr:dr:chk


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Vampire monkey?? Is it female?


Not sure, but it sure could be female the way it's hanging on to that digit.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CBI_2 said:


> Not sure, but it sure could be female the way it's hanging on to that digit.


Then she will grow up to be a Vampire Gorillette!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Secretly, I've wished for this day ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to F up a great bomb a$$hat.

Goddamit!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Way to get smacked around, and I am referring to the bomb 

Great Hit!!!!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! She packs a Punch or two!!!:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are some incredible looking sticks! Great hit. :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

You're most welcome and to tell you the truth, she's been asking about you for a while Vin. :tu


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice hit, but why didn't you take pics of the smokes?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Bax said:


> You're most welcome and to tell you the truth, she's been asking about you for a while Vin. :tu


Please relay how absolutely wonderful the experience was for me ... at least in my mind. :bn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> You're most welcome and to tell you the truth, she's been asking about you for a while Vin. :tu


It clear she has never seen a pic. Forward this video to her so she can see what she's in for.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> It clear she has never seen a pic. Forward this video to her so she can see what she's in for.


 Wow ! All she said was it's Sexy Time!


----------

